# BPM Studio



## GoodFella (3. Juni 2001)

Ich weiß das es hier nicht so richtig hingehört, aber es fiel mir kein besseres Forum auf..
Tja, hat vielleicht jemand ein Bedienteil für's BPM Studio?
Also, ich meine nicht nur einen reinen Eigentümer, sondern jemanden der keinen Wert mehr auf das Eigentum dieses Gerätes legt.
Wäre nett wenn ich etwas hörte..


----------

